# Render time too slow



## neomatrix248 (Jun 6, 2007)

I recently got Cinema 4D, and I've been looking at tutorials to get the hang of the program. However, it seems that my render time is much slower than pretty much every tutorial i've seen. It's taking my computer around 10 minutes to do something that only takes a minute or two on the tutorials. What could be causing this slow rendering time, and how could I speed it up a bit? 

I'm using a nVidia 8800 GTS 320mb video card, an AMD X2 2.6Ghz 5000+ processor and I have 4GB or ddr2 ram (not sure what type).


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

the hardware you have is good enough, certainly for training purposes. i have older pc's to use and do not have any issues with speed using 3ds. 
is the pc slow while you are modelling in c4d? you could open the task manager and minimise it to the task bar. if it is constantly on high activity then something in the background is using the CPU time.
what size is the image you are rendering? normally small images are used for test renders i.e. 640x480 or smaller. i guess that there are accuracy settings that can be switched on/off or increased/decreased. make sure none of these are set too high. i'm not sure i can offer anymore that this, mainly because i don't use c4d.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer?

Reducing the render size is also a good idea especially if you're just checking the output. For the final render you can bump it up to the size you desire and let it run.


----------

